# secret give away



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

everybody post one tip or secret , doesnt matter for what car or setup type but try not to repeat,


here is mine , go to elecrtic motor rebuild shop and get them to 
sell you some brush on insulator for the inside of your motors 
makes em last a lot longer , maybe not a secret just a tip


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

my secret:

use out of the box parts and install them correctly. concentrate on making everything right, and the performance will be there. no shortcuts.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

my secret: drink more beer and you dont care what the car does. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

put 100+ psi in your front tires :0 :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 23 2004, 12:35 AM
> *my secret: drink more beer and you dont care what the car does. :biggrin:*


 i must have been drunk and let that secret slip out to you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i guess i will forgive you once :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 22 2004, 09:35 PM
> *my secret: drink more beer and you dont care what the car does. :biggrin:*


 First thing I thought, there had to be a joke here. 

You know those plastic display batteries? I fill those with lead and make it look like they're wired for the rear pump. Weights about 175 pounds each.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 22 2004, 10:28 PM
> *
> First thing I thought, there had to be a joke here.
> 
> You know those plastic display batteries?  I fill those with lead and make it look like they're wired for the rear pump. Weights about 175 pounds each.*


Like I said, a joke.


----------



## sidewinder107 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Mar 22 2004, 11:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydros @ Mar 22 2004, 11:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Mar 22 2004, 09:35 PM
> *my secret: drink more beer and you dont care what the car does.  :biggrin:*


First thing I thought, there had to be a joke here. 

You know those plastic display batteries? I fill those with lead and make it look like they're wired for the rear pump. Weights about 175 pounds each.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that would work good lol damn you should have keep that a secret


----------



## sidewinder107 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Mar 22 2004, 11:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydros @ Mar 22 2004, 11:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Mar 22 2004, 09:35 PM
> *my secret: drink more beer and you dont care what the car does.  :biggrin:*


First thing I thought, there had to be a joke here. 

You know those plastic display batteries? I fill those with lead and make it look like they're wired for the rear pump. Weights about 175 pounds each.[/b][/quote]
hey this would work good for those out there that want weight in there trunk to 3 wheel at least it would look clean in there trunk


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep this in mind:

When you melt down lead, it produces a deadly gas/vapor. Don't ever breath this shit in.


----------



## rcooney1 (Feb 19, 2004)

i've had sex with 2 girls at the same time that were 2 years younger than me (mind you i was only 16, im 18 now) in a church parking lot while they were drunk and i was sober in the back of my mothers ford explorer. im not sure if this is really a secret but it is to you guys but not anymore, am i going to hell? :dunno:


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

not if you still have their numbers

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

add 1,500 psi to a piston pump and get 5 of your friends to sit on the hood to dump your ride until you get a good hop going then they jump off and your SWANGIN'


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

-- I like to think there is importance to correctly wrap the teflon tape unto the threads -- pay attention to the threading -- hold part in left hand & with right hand /wrap threads in a clockwise motion --- I hate it when people do it backwards -- then there is a bunched up mess & always wants to leak ......... 


-- Hide your pumps & that from others - dont let them see your complete arsenal.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

Here's a secret.
My rear pump only has one mounting bolt. When I first installed this set-up in '91, I over-torqued one of the bolts and it broke off in the block. I said I was gonna have it drilled out, but never did. It's been 13 years of procrastination on that, but I've never had a problem with it. Even now, when I re-arrange my set-up (almost yearly) I always say that I'm gonna do it, but I never do. The damn thing's been in there so long though, I'm afraid to drill it out... it's pretty much a family member now. It would be like getting rid of a sibling or something. And if I ever DO take it out, the pump will probably die... they're like Siamese twins and I don't think the pump will be able to handle the separation.  



Last edited by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS at Mar 23 2004, 03:55 PM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

when welding......do not pull.....push the puddle

unless you're doing a vertical!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

My secret is buy the best parts there is.

Adex is the only dump that I will ever spend money on.

And thats because anything else is just junk.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2004, 09:36 AM
> *when welding......do not pull.....push the puddle
> 
> unless you're doing a vertical!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Mar 23 2004, 09:38 AM
> *My secret is buy the best parts there is.
> 
> Adex is the only dump that I will ever spend money on.
> ...


 yep!!!

when you take one apart is when you can TRULEY appreciate an ADEX.


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Mar 23 2004, 12:38 PM
> *My secret is buy the best parts there is.
> 
> Adex is the only dump that I will ever spend money on.
> ...


 But of course, that depends on what you're using it for.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Mar 23 2004, 09:05 AM
> *Here's a secret.
> My rear pump only has one mounting bolt. When I first installed this set-up in '91, I over-torqued one of the bolts and it broke off in the block. I said I was gonna have it drilled out, but never did. It's been 13 years of procrastination on that, but I've never had a problem with it. Even now, when I re-arrange my set-up (almost yearly) I always say that I'm gonna do it, but I never do. The damn thing's been in there so long though, I'm afraid to drill it out... it's pretty much a family member now. It would be like getting rid of a sibling or something. And if I ever DO take it out, the pump will probably die... they're like Siamse twins and I don't think the pump will be able to handle the separation. *


 hahahahahahahahahahha, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

tell cops your pumps are electric motors and your car is electric so you dont get tickets


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

TELL KIDS THERE NITROUS BOTTLES SO YOU DONT HAVE TO HIT A SWITCH. :ugh:


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life+Mar 23 2004, 02:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juggalo4life @ Mar 23 2004, 02:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Mar 23 2004, 09:05 AM
> *Here's a secret.
> My rear pump only has one mounting bolt.  When I first installed this set-up in '91, I over-torqued one of the bolts and it broke off in the block.  I said I was gonna have it drilled out, but never did.  It's been 13 years of procrastination on that, but I've never had a problem with it.  Even now, when I re-arrange my set-up (almost yearly) I always say that I'm gonna do it, but I never do.  The damn thing's been in there so long though, I'm afraid to drill it out... it's pretty much a family member now.  It would be like getting rid of a sibling or something.  And if I ever DO take it out, the pump will probably die... they're like Siamse twins and I don't think the pump will be able to handle the separation.  *


hahahahahahahahahahha, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
What's so bad about it... it's funny 'cause it's true.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2004, 11:36 AM
> *when welding......do not pull.....push the puddle
> 
> unless you're doing a vertical!
> ...


 always weld from bottom up on a vertical weld.

welding down traps trash in the weld,perosity should be ground completely out befor continueing with a weld.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo+Mar 23 2004, 12:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Volv_lo @ Mar 23 2004, 12:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Notorious67_@Mar 23 2004, 09:38 AM
> *My secret is buy the best parts there is.
> 
> Adex is the only dump that I will ever spend money on.
> ...


yep!!!

when you take one apart is when you can TRULEY appreciate an ADEX.[/b][/quote]
and a mg #12 for me allday long


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Mar 23 2004, 03:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Mar 23 2004, 03:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2004, 11:36 AM
> *when welding......do not pull.....push the puddle
> 
> unless you're doing a vertical!
> ...


always weld from bottom up on a vertical weld.

welding down traps trash in the weld,perosity should be ground completely out befor continueing with a weld.[/b][/quote]
from bottom to top.............



NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

first of all, there should NOT be trash in the weld, as you call it, second of all, do you even know what POROSITY is caused from??????????????

bottom to top - good one g.............try again


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 24 2004, 08:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 24 2004, 08:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from bottom to top.............



NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

first of all, there should NOT be trash in the weld, as you call it, second of all, do you even know what POROSITY is caused from??????????????

bottom to top - good one g.............try again[/b][/quote]
:0 more more im new to welding


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Don't run your pressure through the dumps like you see in the ads and magazines... Big ass slowdown... your line is 3/8 for instance and then shrinks to like 1/4 through the dump body and then back to 3/8.... Like a stop sign... Oh yeah, and of course reduce all 90 and maybe even 45 degree angles to a minimum... And all thoguh laying frame looks good, If you drive your car PLEASE have enough coil so that if the juice breaks you can drive the car home! I had a damn town car sitting on the crossmember in my driveway with the front pump gone to shit... Nobody I knew could fix it and Cool cars was closed..... Had to take the back pump and run it to the front to get it to his house and out of my driveway... oil leaking piece of shit. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

i've thought that if you can't avoid the 90 degrees, then try to use a larger fitting for the angle.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

first of all, there should NOT be trash in the weld, as you call it, second of all, do you even know what POROSITY is caused from??????????????



Possible causes of porosity in GMAW welds

Cause 
Potential Observations Relating to Cause 

Surface contamination 
-Presence of contaminants potentially detectable before or after welding
-Random distribution of porosity 

Poor shield gas coverage 
-Surface discoloration from oxidation
-Random distribution of porosity 

Impurities in base metal 
-CMTR chemistry analysis does not meet specification

-Random distribution of porosity 

Moisture in shield gas 
-Gas analysis does not meet specification
-Random distribution of porosity 

Improper shield gas 
-Gas analysis does not meet specification
-Random distribution of porosity 

Arc length too long 
-Random distribution of porosity 

Welding current too low 
-Reduced weld penetration
-Random distribution of porosity 

Crater pipes – improper arc extinguishing 
-Elongated porosity
-Irregular weld appearance 

Welding speed too high 
-Random distribution of porosity 

Arc blow 
-Inconsistent bead shape relating to a "wandering" arc 

Venting gas 
-Elongated / tubular porosity
-Random distribution of porosity and/or blowout at weld tie-in 

Weld-joint geometry conditions with the potential to "trap" a pocket of gas 
-Porosity located with respect to joint geometry 

Use of CS/Al inner container 
-Possible contaminant off-gassing
-Different internal pressurization rate due to different thermal characteristics 

i am a certfied pipe welder by trade, good luck to those tryin to learn for the requested info here are some reasons for perosity in a weld. 



Last edited by juandik at Mar 24 2004, 10:01 PM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

use deep cups up front, so you can stick more coil inbetween the cntrl arms


-good topic BTW........I'm sure the know-it-alls can even learn a thing or too :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 25 2004, 06:10 AM
> *use deep cups up front, so you can stick more coil inbetween the cntrl arms
> 
> 
> -good topic BTW........I'm sure the know-it-alls can even learn a thing or too :uh:*


 I'm learning a shitload about welding.. This is great!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What is welding! :dunno:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

back in the day we were using 8 inch cylinders with a 6 inch stroke :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 25 2004, 02:59 AM
> *first of all, there should NOT be trash in the weld, as you call it, second of all, do you even know what POROSITY is caused from??????????????
> 
> 
> ...


 don't lie juan, you just made all of that up didnt you? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CP+Mar 24 2004, 11:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CP @ Mar 24 2004, 11:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Mar 25 2004, 02:59 AM
> *first of all, there should NOT be trash in the weld, as you call it, second of all, do you even know what POROSITY is caused from??????????????
> 
> 
> ...


don't lie juan, you just made all of that up didnt you? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yeah hes full of it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

probley not a secrete, but here goes... on a 2 pump 4 dump setup, add a extra slowdown on the heavest side of the rear. get 2 male connectors and a 1 foot hose and hook it all up. when at shows, you can close the slowdown completly (to have independent controll or your rear cylinders) and pull that bitch on a monster STANDING 3!! and when opened completly, it doesn't slow dow the rear at all.  i have 1 in my trunk now, and it works like a charme. 

***for those who want a basic setup without adding the 3rd pump and extra voltage and maintence**** 



Last edited by stankin85 at Mar 25 2004, 02:01 AM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 24 2004, 08:59 PM
> *first of all, there should NOT be trash in the weld, as you call it, second of all, do you even know what POROSITY is caused from??????????????
> 
> 
> ...


anyone can copy/paste homie..........

I too am certified in 

TIG, MIG and Automation (At Lincoln Electric in Cleveland, Ohio), and Certified 9 (submergable welding) and taught Automation welding at a Community College for 2 years.

I've welded everything from Stainless Steel Micro breweries with Tig to front end Bobcats directly at the manufacturer in North Dakota running .45 wire dropping verticals ALL DAY, to submergable welding off the coast of Cali working on an oil rig that would provide enough electricity to power a small city and RARELY if EVER have I seen a weld path ran in reverse vertical pattern. 

Let me just ask you this homie.....let's say you do weld reverse verticals, Hell, I'm not old enough to learn something new!!!!!!!
If you blow a dime size hole in your weld path, what puddle do you use to fill it because from the way I see it, a figure 8, sine, or circle pattern would only make it bigger. I'm not take about starts and stops either.....Also, how do you prevent undercut.......(please provide your welding application(s) and materials you're working with)

Holla back!!!!!!! 



Last edited by 1 LO 64 at Mar 25 2004, 08:30 AM


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stankin85_@Mar 25 2004, 12:01 AM
> *probley not a secrete, but here goes... on a 2 pump 4 dump setup, add a extra slowdown on the heavest side of the rear. get  2 male connectors and a 1 foot hose and hook it all up. when at shows, you can close the slowdown completly (to have independent controll or your rear cylinders) and pull that bitch on a monster STANDING 3!! and when opened completly, it doesn't slow dow the rear at all.   i have 1 in my trunk now, and it works like a charme.
> 
> ***for those who want a basic setup without adding the 3rd pump and extra voltage and maintence*****


:thumbsup: I LIKE, BUT IM RUNNING THREE PUMPS MAYBE ILL TRY THAT ON OTHER PEEPS CARS. 
YOU GOT A PIC? 



Last edited by cdznutz42069 at Mar 25 2004, 07:57 AM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

anyone can copy/paste homie


i copy and pasted from a site so there would be fact for people
trying to learn from the secrets give away topic ,not 
to try and shut you down, 

and congrates you are an achived welder .

i am only certed in tig and stick.. nothing in mig 
have ran an orbital welder. and i am not a teacher
i can do the job and do it well. scince you are the expert
i am sure you know the answers to the questions you asked 
and i am not getting in a pissing contest .this is a secrets give away not ....who can weld better.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 25 2004, 08:54 AM
> *anyone can copy/paste homie
> 
> 
> ...


 I know that homie.....the reason I asked is because I've rarely seen it done (except for tig), and only tried it a couple times. I can honestly say that even with extensive experience anyone can still learn, I was just tryin' to pry some secrets from you :biggrin: 


it's all good.........


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Mar 23 2004, 11:05 AM
> *Here's a secret.
> My rear pump only has one mounting bolt. When I first installed this set-up in '91, I over-torqued one of the bolts and it broke off in the block. I said I was gonna have it drilled out, but never did. It's been 13 years of procrastination on that, but I've never had a problem with it. Even now, when I re-arrange my set-up (almost yearly) I always say that I'm gonna do it, but I never do. The damn thing's been in there so long though, I'm afraid to drill it out... it's pretty much a family member now. It would be like getting rid of a sibling or something. And if I ever DO take it out, the pump will probably die... they're like Siamese twins and I don't think the pump will be able to handle the separation. *


 easy out? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

one secret that I want to share is............


























































chinese food is cat meat.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Mar 25 2004, 02:06 PM
> *
> chinese food is cat meat.*


 usda standards allow for the meat in food to consist of 10% "other"

so i hope you enjoy your meow lo mein

general meows chicken :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Mar 25 2004, 02:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigLinc @ Mar 25 2004, 02:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Mar 23 2004, 11:05 AM
> *Here's a secret.
> My rear pump only has one mounting bolt.  When I first installed this set-up in '91, I over-torqued one of the bolts and it broke off in the block.  I said I was gonna have it drilled out, but never did.  It's been 13 years of procrastination on that, but I've never had a problem with it.  Even now, when I re-arrange my set-up (almost yearly) I always say that I'm gonna do it, but I never do.  The damn thing's been in there so long though, I'm afraid to drill it out... it's pretty much a family member now.  It would be like getting rid of a sibling or something.  And if I ever DO take it out, the pump will probably die... they're like Siamese twins and I don't think the pump will be able to handle the separation.  *


easy out? :dunno:[/b][/quote]
Huh?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Mar 25 2004, 05:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Mar 25 2004, 05:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Notorious67_@Mar 25 2004, 02:06 PM
> *
> chinese food is cat meat.*


usda standards allow for the meat in food to consist of 10% "other"

so i hope you enjoy your meow lo mein

general meows chicken :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
THERES A CAT IN THE KETTLE @ THE PEKING MOON, I THINK I BETTER STOP EATING THERE @ NOON 
I CAN NEVER TELL IF ITS FISH OR PORK BUT GARFIELDS ON MY FORK..




THERES A HAIRBALL ON MY FORK......



:biggrin:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 24 2004, 10:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 24 2004, 10:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from bottom to top.............



NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

first of all, there should NOT be trash in the weld, as you call it, second of all, do you even know what POROSITY is caused from??????????????

bottom to top - good one g.............try again[/b][/quote]
actually, he's correct..

vertical welds should be done from bottom to top...


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

When hardlining, MEASURE and double check everything first..

ITS A BITCH wasting tubing after you polished it....

and heres a cool pic of a 'Y" block


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My secret giveaway!! Some people might kill me!! :biggrin: 



















Ready..............................







































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

I like it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

extending your a-arms two inches


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 26 2004, 07:49 PM
> *My secret giveaway!! Some people might kill me!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG, well would you look at that. :0 

Damn I love you Timmy... So innovative...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Mar 26 2004, 03:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Mar 26 2004, 03:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Mar 26 2004, 07:49 PM
> *My secret giveaway!!  Some people might kill me!! :biggrin:
> Ready..............................
> 
> ...


OMG, well would you look at that. :0 

Damn I love you Timmy... So innovative... [/b][/quote]
Not my design!! Well this one is a little different from th original, but I don't claim to have created it!! Just claim to showing to the people that need to know!!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 26 2004, 02:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 26 2004, 02:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my design!! Well this one is a little different from th original, but I don't claim to have created it!! Just claim to showing to the people that need to know!! [/b][/quote]
WOOHOO IM MAKIN ONE :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 26 2004, 10:49 AM
> *extending your a-arms two inches*


 THATS JUST GROSS! :angry:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Mar 26 2004, 02:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ Mar 26 2004, 02:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOHOO IM MAKIN ONE :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
what the hell is it? just a home made porta power clamp to make bending the metal for wrapping frames easier? (with no heat) 

or are we looking at the peice of box tube? I'm lost, you meant the clamp right?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy+Mar 26 2004, 04:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sixtyfourchevy @ Mar 26 2004, 04:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is it? just a home made porta power clamp to make bending the metal for wrapping frames easier? (with no heat) 

or are we looking at the peice of box tube? I'm lost, you meant the clamp right?[/b][/quote]
No I posted the clamp!!  The extra box tubing is a spacer! It is used with a regular hydraulic pump and 2 batts with a dump and a solenoid. It works great and makes frame wrapping easier, but watch your fingers!!! :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

damn it timmay i know too shops for sure have those

and spilled the beans..........some one call 911




and pick up that guys finger please


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 26 2004, 06:05 PM
> *damn it timmay i know too shops for sure have those
> 
> and spilled the beans..........some one call 911
> ...


 I know I am sorry!! I just want to keep my homies that do thier own thing in the loop!!  Sorry if I stepped on peoples toes! :tears:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

acctually i built one for LUGNUTZ and it has never been used.


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

Use lots of LOC-TITE esp. on the 9 spline key between the motor and the pump, it reduces end-play on the shaft. MC

AW32 Texaco hydro fluid for Midwest / Northeast America to prevent cracked pumpheads in our "cooler" weather  . MC


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

i taped computer fans on vented end caps


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

more or less tips then secrets

always keep you batteries fully charged

don't use the fake Adex dumps i used 2 and with in months the shit had internal leaks and swaped out the orings in it and got worse!! They can be a bigger pain then you think!!

when chrome plating do it right the first time and triple plate the shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Mar 29 2004, 12:07 AM
> *i taped computer fans on vented end caps*


 :0


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Mar 29 2004, 04:07 AM
> *i taped computer fans on vented end caps*


 That's great. I thought of this for a while and still dont know why one company doesnt build a intergrated fan  . MC

I'm sure it would help/ save the motor's life.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Mar 29 2004, 03:07 AM
> *i taped computer fans on vented end caps*


 pics?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Mar 29 2004, 12:07 AM
> *i taped computer fans on vented end caps*


I taped a Saco to my hard drive...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal+Mar 29 2004, 01:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydromaxx Montreal @ Mar 29 2004, 01:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--816customshop_@Mar 29 2004, 04:07 AM
> *i taped computer fans on vented end caps*


That's great. I thought of this for a while and still dont know why one company doesnt build a intergrated fan  . MC

I'm sure it would help/ save the motor's life.[/b][/quote]
Lona & Sons make a bearing end cap that the fans bolt right up to(no tape) I had 1 on my single pump Regal.


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah but lonas sucks there right around the corner and they never have anything in stock . there aint no pics, but it wasnt very pretty.i just took a end cap to radio shack and found the biggest 12 volt fan that would fit i paid 25.00 to do both pumps


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 26 2004, 10:49 AM
> *My secret giveaway!! Some people might kill me!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 heyyyyy... looks like mine, just a lil' differant :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

My neighbors dog has a 4" clit. Sshhh!


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

ive got a hot rod........................................ssshhh


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Mar 30 2004, 12:11 AM
> *yeah but lonas sucks there right around the corner and they never have anything in stock . there aint no pics, but it wasnt very pretty.i just took a end cap to radio shack and found the biggest 12 volt fan that would fit i paid 25.00 to do both pumps*


 I see fanning the motor is great but where's the air flow? Do you put a hole(s) in the motors housing with a screen on something? MC


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

I used to own musclecars and laughed at big boats on tiny little wire wheels.


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 30 2004, 02:34 AM
> *My neighbors dog has a 4" clit. Sshhh! *


 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Y U K !!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 29 2004, 11:34 PM
> *My neighbors dog has a 4" clit. Sshhh! *


 Damn John thats too much info!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal+Mar 30 2004, 03:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydromaxx Montreal @ Mar 30 2004, 03:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--816customshop_@Mar 30 2004, 12:11 AM
> *yeah but lonas sucks there right around the corner and they never have anything in stock . there aint no pics, but it wasnt very pretty.i just took a end cap to radio shack and found the biggest 12 volt fan that would fit i paid 25.00 to do both pumps*


I see fanning the motor is great but where's the air flow? Do you put a hole(s) in the motors housing with a screen on something? MC[/b][/quote]
I would cut slots ont he bottom of the motos down by the block. I have thought about rigging a computer fan to attach it to the shaft on the motor but, have never folowed through with it. As far as finding a motor that last longer I would say saco of course and from my experience the saco street last just as long as the saco comp. But, the most I have ran is 96 volts.


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

my pumps have vents in the motors already. no i dont know what they are but they have not burned up yet . they were made in mexico i got the motors when i was down there. all i did was added the fans . you can feel the air going in one side and out the other


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted+Mar 30 2004, 09:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10lifted @ Mar 30 2004, 09:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 29 2004, 11:34 PM
> *My neighbors dog has a 4" clit. Sshhh!  *


Damn John thats too much info!!!!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You know you wanna see it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

OK here are my secrets
1.If your water get turned off run a water hose from you neighbors hose to yours. At you house hook it up to you water hose with a washer machine hose they have 2 female ends turn both faucets on and you got water to your house.
2.When you know the water department is not coming around like on Sunday or at night turn you water meter around it will read backwards. not sure if it works on all meters.
3.If you have a garbage disposal and you sink is stoped up hold plungers on both sides and turn the disposal on It may unstop it. 



Last edited by lopez_62 at Apr 3 2004, 06:54 PM


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Mar 31 2004, 12:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SERIOUSHYDROS @ Mar 31 2004, 12:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you wanna see it :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:twak: :twak: Let me ask you this? Why are you even staring at a dog's clit? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted+Apr 3 2004, 09:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10lifted @ Apr 3 2004, 09:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: Let me ask you this? Why are you even staring at a dog's clit? :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Why do you Want to know so bad?...perve :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Apr 5 2004, 12:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SERIOUSHYDROS @ Apr 5 2004, 12:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you Want to know so bad?...perve :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2004, 10:36 AM
> *when welding......do not pull.....push the puddle
> 
> unless you're doing a vertical!
> ...


DAMN, time to start over. Also do you do little circles or something esle when mig welding? 



Last edited by HiLow at Apr 5 2004, 01:44 AM


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted+Apr 5 2004, 04:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10lifted @ Apr 5 2004, 04:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:[/b][/quote]
I got a buddy that will say that shit out of the blue. We'll all be hang'n out bullshit'n. Then, from no-where "My niebors dog has a 4" clit. Wanna see?". We hear it all the time so we are like :uh: now. But, there's usualy someone new around when he says it and they are like :0 That's what makes it funny now :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 5 2004, 05:19 PM
> *
> I got a buddy that will say that shit out of the blue. We'll all be hang'n out bullshit'n. Then, from no-where "My niebors dog has a 4" clit. Wanna see?". We hear it all the time so we are like :uh: now. But, there's usualy someone new around when he says it and they are like :0 That's what makes it funny now :biggrin:*


 I think every group of friends has someone like that. But, still thats almost as bad as saying to someone "I found some naked pics of my grandmother, you wanna see?" Some people just need :twak: on their head. :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

I KNOW WHERE RUBEN AND DAVID ARE.....SHHHHHHHH.......


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@May 8 2004, 01:04 AM
> *I KNOW WHERE RUBEN AND DAVID ARE.....SHHHHHHHH....... *


 The FBI will be tracking you down soon. They moniter these forums. :biggrin:


----------



## scrapein68furyrag (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal_@Mar 30 2004, 04:02 AM
> *I used to own musclecars and laughed at big boats on tiny little wire wheels.*


 I still run a muscle car eater I just make a bet and place to meet run home or open my trunk if there with me (sometimes I come prepared) dump the wires bolt on the slicks turn on the bottle advance the timing takes maybe 15 min on a bad day. smile and show them what a boat pushin a 383 RB with 11.5to1 compression hemi race grind cam on NOS about 500-600 hp looks like from behind and watch thier faces drop when i open it up. nothing a big block to make me smile.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Back_in_the_game (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 23 2004, 12:36 AM
> *put 100+ psi in your front tires :0 :angry:*


 thats pretty dumb, and dangerous


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Back_in_the_game+Jul 14 2004, 09:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Back_in_the_game @ Jul 14 2004, 09:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Mark_@Mar 23 2004, 12:36 AM
> *put 100+ psi in your front tires :0  :angry:*


thats pretty dumb, and dangerous[/b][/quote]
not if you want inches




use extra solenoid blocks (yep, I said blocks) to split the power from your batteries. This way your blocks will last (if you do it right, I can't tell you how to do everything), and you still get the clean look.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

for cylinders use nitrile buna material o-rings,number 90 durometer thickness....last alot longer than the soft o-rings at harware store etc. 
Eric from pro hopper told me this,and never had to change a o-ring since :biggrin:


----------



## LighterShadeOfBrown (Aug 23, 2004)

bed frames make good battery rack material


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LighterShadeOfBrown_@Aug 25 2004, 02:57 PM
> *bed frames make good battery rack material
> [snapback]2166885[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LighterShadeOfBrown (Aug 23, 2004)

ITS TRUE, GET A RAIL FROM A BED FRAME (BEDROOM BED U SLEEP ON BED FRAME) AND ITS ALL READY ANGLE IRON AND ALL U HAVE TO DO IS CUT IT TO SIZE


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

ON THE WELDING ISSUE. WAS IT TOP TO BOTTOM OR BOTTOM TO TOP??


TIP:
WHEN WELDING, WEAR A LONG SLEEVE SHIRT. ONE HELL OF A BURN.


----------



## LighterShadeOfBrown (Aug 23, 2004)

WELL ON WELDING WITH MIG ITS TOP TO BOTTOM AND ON STICK ITS BOTTOM TO TOP OR VISE VERSA


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

hop on standard or stock rims, it helps on the recoil.....................and in a g body with caprice uppers you can fit full stacks of coil..............also a higher lockeup makes the center of gravity further fowards so youll need mroe weight in rear(like a teeter-totter)..............you can reinforce too much, yes you can


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

i like to poop on hoes


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Aug 26 2004, 07:45 AM
> *i like to poop on hoes
> [snapback]2168376[/snapback]​*



Thanks for the tip!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

well if using lead on el caminos you can put right in bumpers, LOL and heres a tip have 3-4 friends help u put on


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 26 2004, 10:09 AM
> *well if using lead on el caminos you can put right in bumpers, LOL and heres a tip have 3-4 friends help u put on
> [snapback]2168644[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


Here's a tip....don't use lead. :cheesy:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

weld a coil to the engine crossmember so if it bottoms out it will compress the coil for more bounce


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Aug 26 2004, 08:59 AM
> *weld a coil to the engine crossmember so if it bottoms out it will compress the coil for more bounce
> [snapback]2168793[/snapback]​*


I too have liked this idea, MORE: on the lower a-arms, or another set inside the coils, or a set inside modified cylinders. I'm not sure if modified spindals would work that great. The ones make the car appear higher.


----------



## LighterShadeOfBrown (Aug 23, 2004)

i think he was bein a dumbass about the coil on the crossmember thing


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

FILLING THE FRAME WITH "CHOCK FAST RED" 12,000 PSI EPOXY GROUT ELIMINATES TOTALLY WRAPPING ANY FRAME. ITS LIKE HAVING A SOLID STEEL FRAME...SOME REINFORCEMENT IS STILL NECESSARY. FILLING ALL HOLES, WELDING ALL FRAME SEAMS, AND BLOCKING ENDS..IT WORKS EXTREMELLY GOOD AND LOOKS SHOW..


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Aug 26 2004, 05:59 PM
> *weld a coil to the engine crossmember so if it bottoms out it will compress the coil for more bounce
> [snapback]2168793[/snapback]​*


 lmfao!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

use nitrogen in piston pumps and 65-100 psi in front tires when hopping and also have a full tank of gas when hopping :0


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 26 2004, 12:04 AM
> *also a higher lockeup makes the center of gravity further fowards so youll need mroe weight in rear(like a teeter-totter)[snapback]2168154[/snapback]​*




actually, when the car locks up higher, with a stock style suspension, the wheels move forward... having the wheels forward makes it EASIER to go over... when you start moving the wheels back is when more power and weight come into play...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 28 2004, 08:43 PM
> *actually, when the car locks up higher, with a stock style suspension, the wheels move forward... having the wheels forward makes it EASIER to go over... when you start moving the wheels back is when more power and weight come into play...
> [snapback]2176479[/snapback]​*



r u sure, but doesnt it take more weight to get it over?????????? :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 28 2004, 09:35 PM
> *r u sure, but doesnt it take more weight to get it over?????????? :uh:
> [snapback]2176578[/snapback]​*



not necessarily... it usually is easy to go over if the tire is up under the door... the farther forward the pivot point, the less effort it takes to make the car breal the pivot.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 29 2004, 12:00 AM
> *not necessarily... it usually is easy to go over if the tire is up under the door... the farther forward the pivot point, the less effort it takes to make the car breal the pivot.
> [snapback]2176898[/snapback]​*



oh but doesnt it take away with the higher lock up?????????? :uh: Im thinking and learning here


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Aug 25 2004, 10:20 PM
> *ON THE WELDING ISSUE. WAS IT TOP TO BOTTOM OR BOTTOM TO TOP??
> TIP:
> WHEN WELDING, WEAR A LONG SLEEVE SHIRT. ONE HELL OF A BURN.
> [snapback]2167682[/snapback]​*



you are always supposed to weld bottom to top mig stick or any other process

top to bottom will trap"trash" in the weld causing it to be weak and thinner..

even though yes i as well as everyone else mig down hill cuase it is easier
and fills faster.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 29 2004, 09:34 AM
> *oh but doesnt it take away with the higher lock up?????????? :uh: Im thinking and learning here
> [snapback]2177628[/snapback]​*



no, that's why you see cars getting stuck at like 50" wothout any weight except for the set-up... because the pivot is so far forward.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 29 2004, 12:27 PM
> *no, that's why you see cars getting stuck at like 50" wothout any weight except for the set-up... because the pivot is so far forward.
> [snapback]2177971[/snapback]​*



stuck,LOL :uh: thanks man


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

change the acid in your batteries from 1300 to 1800.. works great untill the plastic cases melt away


----------



## toylet (Jan 4, 2004)

i found if you take a shit wipe your anus up first than go down .u can get more shit on the paperthis way


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966 (Mar 14, 2005)

add a stiffing cap to your batteries right before your noids it takes the load of your batteries


----------



## L0WKEY (Jun 6, 2005)

ALWAYS MOUNT BATTERY RACKS TO UR CHASSIE AND NEVER TAKE SHORT CUTS LIKE SEMI WRAPPED CHASSIES I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY :twak:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

helieum in your front tires


----------



## L0WKEY (Jun 6, 2005)

THE BIGEST SECRET IS 














































NEVER GET BAGS :nono:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toylet_@Jul 24 2005, 06:12 PM
> *i found if you take a shit wipe your anus up first than go down .u can get more shit on the paperthis way
> [snapback]3469508[/snapback]​*


eww dog you dont fold the paper before going the other way ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

when hopping fill the frame with jello jigglers ... trust me!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 25 2005, 12:03 AM
> *when hopping fill the frame with jello jigglers ...    trust me!
> [snapback]3472036[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

ground your motors, directly to the rack,


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Caddy spindles on a gbody raises the car up an inch or two in the front.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

dont buy cce cylinders...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2004, 09:36 AM
> *when welding......do not pull.....push the puddle
> 
> unless you're doing a vertical!
> ...


So you're saying this is the wrong way. ____________/
this is the right way. ___________\


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 25 2005, 11:42 AM
> *dont buy cce cylinders...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3473583[/snapback]​*



Good giveaway. lol :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 25 2005, 11:07 AM
> *Good giveaway.  lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3473652[/snapback]​*




Thats not a good giveaway.....EVERYONE knows not to buy those! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 25 2005, 12:16 PM
> *Thats not a good giveaway.....EVERYONE knows not to buy those!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3473700[/snapback]​*


apparently not everyone knows. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=191409


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 25 2005, 12:23 PM
> *apparently not everyone knows.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=191409
> [snapback]3473734[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: you would think they would fix the problem after it has happened to hundreds of customers...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Here's one.... Put short cylinders in a larger cylinder case..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 25 2005, 11:23 AM
> *apparently not everyone knows.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=191409
> [snapback]3473734[/snapback]​*



I know.. :cheesy: I saw that already. hahaha.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 25 2005, 09:58 AM
> *So you're saying this is the wrong way. ____________/
> this is the right way.    ___________\
> [snapback]3473631[/snapback]​*


Stick welding can be pushed or pulled depending on the level of expertise a person has... Tig and GMAW/MIG can too, but it takes patience and is not recommended since the gas will be going AWAY from the puddle. A spray transfer will let the user hold the torch in any angle and is cleaner

Here's how I typically run my beads. Notice how he moves from RIGHT TO LEFT because he's right handed......also, there is NO WEAVING, meaning the end result will not give the "nickel" appearance. The last part of the video depicts SPRAY transfer which is cleaner.........

Welding DEMO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's one more of *lazer* welding. We have 4 of these arms in our company, 2 of which I programmed. Seam welding requires CLEAN metal with NO gaps......

The arms in this clip are 6 axis ABB robots....I'm certified in Fanuc & Motoman for GMAW, seam tracking, Tig, both software languages and hardware/software removal.

Automation


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

thats was a cool vid


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

a real tip....not toilet paper, shits or clits....GROUND THE ENTIRE PUMP ASSEMBLY AT THE BLOCK WITH 4 OR 0/1 GAUGE WIRE. USE A CAR AUDIO DISTRIBUTION BLOCK TO TIE ALL THE GROUNDS TOGETHER ALONG WITH ONE SIDE OF YOUR QUICK DISCONNECT. THIS MAKES A DIRECT CONNECTION WITH ALL OF YOUR PUMPS, GROUNDING THEM DIRECTLY TO YOUR BATTERIES. MUCH BETTER CURRENT FLOW, LESS RESISTANCE, LESS HEAT ON THE MOTORS, BETTER OVERALL ELECTRICAL PERFORMANCE. USE THE SAME IDEA FOR SOLENOIDS TOO. DEFINATELY A BETTER GROUND THAN JUST THROUGH THE FRAME.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 25 2005, 05:07 PM
> *Stick welding can be pushed or pulled depending on the level of expertise a person has... Tig and GMAW/MIG can too, but it takes patience and is not recommended since the gas will be going AWAY from the puddle. A spray transfer will let the user hold the torch in any angle and is cleaner
> 
> Here's how I typically run my beads. Notice how he moves from RIGHT TO LEFT because he's right handed......also, there is NO WEAVING, meaning the end result will not give the "nickel" appearance. The last part of the video depicts SPRAY transfer which is cleaner.........
> ...


are those ichiban welds?.. (sorry ichiban i know you got the tight game now i had to say it )... why does the one weld look like swiss cheese?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 25 2005, 02:40 PM
> *a real tip....not toilet paper, shits or clits....GROUND THE ENTIRE PUMP ASSEMBLY AT  THE BLOCK WITH 4 OR 0/1 GAUGE WIRE.  USE A CAR AUDIO DISTRIBUTION BLOCK TO TIE ALL THE GROUNDS TOGETHER ALONG WITH ONE SIDE OF YOUR QUICK DISCONNECT.  THIS MAKES A DIRECT CONNECTION WITH ALL OF YOUR PUMPS, GROUNDING THEM DIRECTLY TO YOUR BATTERIES.  MUCH BETTER CURRENT FLOW, LESS RESISTANCE, LESS HEAT ON THE MOTORS, BETTER OVERALL ELECTRICAL PERFORMANCE.  USE THE SAME IDEA FOR SOLENOIDS TOO.  DEFINATELY A BETTER GROUND THAN JUST THROUGH THE FRAME.
> [snapback]3475956[/snapback]​*


If this is true I need someone to elaborate on it please. I'm not sure exactly what he's saying.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

basically, grounding your pumps like a amplifier. grounding them directly to you neg battery lead instead of using the ground thru the rack


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 26 2005, 08:11 AM
> *basically, grounding your pumps like a amplifier.  grounding them directly to you neg battery lead instead of using the ground thru the rack
> [snapback]3481217[/snapback]​*


The disconnect goes from the negative of the first battery to the frame. You're saying it should go from the negative to the block of each pump?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 26 2005, 08:30 AM
> *The disconnect goes from the negative of the first battery to the frame.  You're saying it should go from the negative to the block of each pump?
> [snapback]3481354[/snapback]​*



exactly. right now all we do is take that ground from the battery and ground the rack and the pumps get grounded thru the rack. 

instead, take 4 gauge cable with a ring terminal, bolt it between the block and the rack using the mounting bolts. run all your grounds together to a car audio distribution block (the kind with NO fuse holders). if you have a 2 pump set up you need a block w/ 3 locations, 3 pump 4 loc, 4 pump 5 loc. in the extra location, one side of your quick disconnect. the other side of the disconnect is connected the the ground of the first battery. 

now you have a direct connection between the pumps and batteries. the rack still gets ground for your solenoids thru all your new grounds. or you can use the same principal for the noids and get a guaranteed good ground.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 26 2005, 09:03 AM
> *exactly.  right now all we do is take that ground from the battery and ground the rack and the pumps get grounded thru the rack.
> 
> instead, take 4 gauge cable with a ring terminal, bolt it between the block and the rack using the mounting bolts. run all your grounds together to a car audio distribution block (the kind with NO fuse holders).  if you have a 2 pump set up you need a block w/ 3 locations, 3 pump 4 loc, 4 pump 5 loc.  in the extra location, one side of your quick disconnect.  the other side of the disconnect is connected the the ground of the first battery.
> ...


I got ya. I know a couple people that do the same thing. In the first post it sounded like you were sayin somethin a little different. Thanks.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 26 2005, 09:08 AM
> *I got ya.  I know a couple people that do the same thing.  In the first post it sounded like you were sayin somethin a little different.  Thanks.
> [snapback]3481584[/snapback]​*



sorry bro, didnt mean to confuse anyone.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 26 2005, 09:22 AM
> *sorry bro, didnt mean to confuse anyone.
> [snapback]3481675[/snapback]​*


No problem. When I do an install I try to put the ground real close the pumps and the dump wires to the block.


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 26 2005, 09:26 AM
> *No problem.  When I do an install I try to put the ground real close the pumps and the dump wires to the block.
> [snapback]3481695[/snapback]​*



we did this in a buddies civic. i'll look for some picts.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 23 2004, 04:34 AM~1770968
> *i've had sex with 2 girls at the same time that were 2 years younger than me (mind you i was only 16, im 18 now) in a church parking lot while they were drunk and i was sober in the back of my mothers ford explorer.  im not sure if this is really a secret but it is to you guys but not anymore, am i going to hell?  :dunno:
> *


Hell no...... :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

tip: get your butt off the internet and buy a book if you want to learn a skill.










the internet is the worst place to get truth, as people are here for one of 3 reasons, for the benifet of thereselves, to promote an idea, or to look cool to strangers


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 12 2008, 01:55 PM~11843553
> *tip: get your butt off the internet and buy a book if you want to learn a skill.
> 
> 
> ...



hey dont forget those of us who like to learn more to better ourselves as well as help others who need it. and get help when we need it


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey what ever happened to BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS ?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stankin85_@Mar 25 2004, 12:01 AM~1779056
> *probley not a secrete, but here goes... on a 2 pump 4 dump setup, add a extra slowdown on the heavest side of the rear. get  2 male connectors and a 1 foot hose and hook it all up. when at shows, you can close the slowdown completly (to have independent controll or your rear cylinders) and pull that bitch on a monster STANDING 3!! and when opened completly, it doesn't slow dow the rear at all.   i have 1 in my trunk now, and it works like a charme.
> 
> ***for those who want a basic setup without adding the 3rd pump and extra voltage and maintence****
> *


can i see a pic of that?


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 25 2005, 11:27 AM~3473752
> *Here's one.... Put short cylinders in a larger cylinder case..
> *



especialy if your doing spring over aplication - you can run more spring turns on the longer cases..


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

sumbody whent diggin in the crate, throwback topic :biggrin:


----------

